# Does Pine sol damage rope when you use it to clean pitch off the rope?



## goonda (Jun 7, 2011)

Does Pinesol damage rope when you use it to clean the rope? I've heard various opinions on this. Anyone got a definite answer?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 7, 2011)

Do you have a 'MSDS' info on hand? You should.
Jeff


----------



## yooper (Jun 7, 2011)

good hot / warm water works....wear and tear works better.


----------



## goonda (Jun 8, 2011)

The rope is Fly from New England Ropes. About the rope, their website says:
Chemicals:
Nylon will degrade with strong oxidizing agents, mineral acids, and 90% formic acid. May discolor when exposed to high levels of carbon dioxide. Polyester has good resistance to most chemicals, except 95% sulfuric acid and strong alkalines at boil. 

The manufacturer of the Pinesol-like product says it contains:
Pine oil
butoxyethanol
linear dodecyclbenzene sulfonic acid
ethoxylated fatty alcohol
tetrasodium EDTA
sodium hydroxide
dye

There is a post on this site that quite strongly recommends Pinesol.
http://www.arboristsite.com/arborist-101/141262-3.htm

Does anyone have an opinion about whether or not I should use my rope, or have any experience using Pinesol diluted in a pail of water?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 8, 2011)

Have you tried warm water and soap?
Jeff


----------



## goonda (Jun 8, 2011)

The pitch is not really a problem. I should have ignored it. I am just concerned that I ruined my rope with the Pine cleaner.

The Pine-Cleaner chemist says it contains no strong oxidizing agents or mineral acids. (Those are said to degrade nylon, on the New England Rope website for my rope)

But he did say the 'unsaturated terpenes' in the pine oil might react with the polyester in the rope.

I was hoping someone on this forum had actual experience.


----------



## flushcut (Jun 8, 2011)

yooper said:


> wear and tear works better.


 
:agree2:


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 8, 2011)

goonda said:


> The rope is Fly from New England Ropes. ...
> 
> There is a post on this site that quite strongly recommends Pinesol.
> http://www.arboristsite.com/arborist-101/141262-3.htm
> ...


 
Use the rope. The thread you cited above included this advice that I got in a personal e-mail from someone at New England Rope: 

_
"Dirt and Cleaning

Dirt on a rope can penetrate the cover strands resulting in abrasion in the core as well as the cover. Water facilitates the introduction of dirt particles into the rope. When climbing in wet conditions, particularly over rock or other areas where dirt is an issue, we recommend using a dry-treated water repellency on the rope.

After a climb, wash rope with fresh water and allow to air dry in direct sunlight. For a more thorough cleaning, soak your rope in warm water mixed with a mild detergent. Add a small amount of fabric softener to soften the rope. When possible, use a front loading washing machine; otherwise, wash your rope in a mesh bag or pillowcase to avoid tangling. Rinse thoroughly and hang to dry in indirect sunlight.
"_

I consider Pine-Sol a mild detergent. It certainly is not in the same league as Castrol Super Clean.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 8, 2011)

:blob5:
Jeff


----------



## rtsims (Jun 9, 2011)

I wonder if simple green would be a safe solution? I dont have any handy or i would look at the contents


----------



## tree md (Jun 11, 2011)

I wash my ropes in cold water with non detergent soap (Ivory) only for the grit factor. What you are trying to do is get the grit out of the rope so it is not abrasive to the inner core. As for cleaning pine sap off the rope, I just run it through the next tree and it rubs right off...


----------



## goonda (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for all your comments. I'm waiting for a reply from the New England Rope people, to see if the 'unsaturated terpenes' in the Pine Oil might react with the rope. I'll let you know.

The rope soaked in Pine Cleaner looks fine and performs normally, but I have not tested its tensile strength.


----------

